# Has anyone ever tried snow berry?



## FloydBanks (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever grown the strain "snow berry" ?  I just ordered some seeds from www.weedfarmer.com and that will be my first real grow.
I'm germinating some mersh seeds right now before I get my snow berry seeds just to start to get a feel for this whole operation before I screw up the good stuff lol

I was wondering, if you have tried this kind, if it is an easy/medium/hard grow compared to others, or if you have some tips/tricks that you found while growing that you'd like to share.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2007)

Never heard of that site but if you get your order let me know...i'd like to try that too!


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 7, 2007)

Will do, I sent them money on monday 3/5/07.  I don't know how long it's going to take to get there/get back to me, but I'll make sure to post when/if I do get them.  It's a little sketchy how they do their orders, but it's only 25$, so not a big deal to me for what I'm getting.


----------



## firstsnowberrygrow! (Jul 23, 2008)

hey floydbanks,i just ordered some snowberry seeds from weedfarmer too and planted a few 5 days ago and had to go away till today and come back only to find seedlings,so at least the germination is going well.how are urs going??keep me posted id be intrested.im only using old compost at the min,and  growing on the window ledge as a tester to test the seeds while the lights are in the post.! all the best anyway


----------



## Megatron (Jul 24, 2008)

MMM... Sounds like something Captain Crunch would come up with!! Keep us posted!


----------

